# Starcraft No cd patch...



## 1337Gamer4life (Jun 20, 2008)

i got the latest patch and i appled the no cd thing and the orignal starcraft works without cd and broodwar loads up but when i try to get into battle net and i am getting this error... "Battle.net was unable to properly identify your application version. Please uninstall and then reinstall the application."

i reinstalled it and the samething is happening... i have a real cd-key, i cant reinstall it again now because i leant the cd to a frend thinking it would work  is there a fix for this? i tried manualy patching it and it didn't work  

btw my friend isn't useing my cd-key he has his own....


----------



## Cazio (Apr 4, 2008)

Did you follow these steps, a la the Blizzard website?

"Windows Users: 
- Make sure you have "Hide extensions for known types" unchecked. To do this please use the following steps:
- Click Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> Windows Explorer
- Click on Tools -> Folder options (Windows Vista users may have to press the Alt key to see the tools option at the top of the window)
- Click on the View Tab In the list, look for the "Hide extensions for known file types" option, and make sure that it is unchecked.
- Click OK to save the changes.
- Now you will need to copy some files from the Game CDs

- If you own only StarCraft, copy "INSTALL.EXE" from the StarCraft CD to your StarCraft folder and rename it to "StarCraft.mpq".

- If you own StarCraft: Brood War, copy "INSTALL.EXE" from the StarCraft: Brood War CD to your StarCraft folder and rename it to "BroodWar.mpq". If you wish to play the StarCraft original missions then please copy and rename the install file from the original StarCraft CD as well, as listed directly above."

(By the way, this is legal. Blizzard recently released a statement that Starcraft would no longer require a CD, accompanied by the method above. Announcement here: http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21150&rhtml=true).


----------



## 1337Gamer4life (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes... original starcraft is working fine but broodwar is always giving that error


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d (Jul 2, 2008)

Well you're not banned, that's a first. Next, try disabling your Firewall(s) to see if the problem fixes itself. Sometimes a Firewall is unable to connect to the Battle.Net servers and just gives you that error.

If it is the firewalls then see if you can find a way to allow Starcraft to connect to the internet.

Good luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

We do not assist with NO CD Cracked games. Read the rules next time.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Couriant said:


> We do not assist with NO CD Cracked games. Read the rules next time.


Nor is sharing software with friends legal either, if he has own key he should have his own CD's and should give you your CD's back. Thread closed for these two reasons.


----------

